

Quick bash prompt using lua - daurnimator
http://daurnimator.com/post/40015182915/made-myself-a-nice-new-bash-prompt-using-lua-code

======
daurnimator
It turns out PROMPT_COMMAND also has issues... I found out about wrapping in
\1 and \2 from the #bash irc channel.

The blog post has been updated.

